# Hayya Gym, Downtown



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone a member at this gym?

Price seems reasonable but before visiting for myself I wondered if anyone has first hand experience of it.

There is also one in the Al Manzil. Again, any opinions?


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

furryboots said:


> Anyone a member at this gym?
> 
> Price seems reasonable but before visiting for myself I wondered if anyone has first hand experience of it.
> 
> There is also one in the Al Manzil. Again, any opinions?


Hi.
Am a member at the Al Manzil. Like it there, facilities reasonably good and never seems overly busy. Pool is a good size, although cold in winter as not heated. It is nice to sunbath around there and again pretty quiet most of the time.
You have to take your own towels, but not a big deal.
They have classes everyday but a bit limited first thing in the morning compared to some of the other gyms, so if you start work at 8am like I do there is nothing to go to before work.
Would suggest not going for a long term membership as they often do deals, i.e. buy three months get three free etc. You have to pay upfront as well as I recall.
Hope that helps.


----------

